# White people can't use Black slang unless it's played out - Kanye West



## MyK (Sep 20, 2005)

Hip-hop star KANYE WEST is advising his white counterparts that they can only use certain slang terms when they're out of style for black people.

The JESUS WALKS rapper - who recently charged that US President GEORGE W BUSH "doesn't care" about African Americans - believes that certain slang words should only be able to cross racial barriers when they're no longer in style for black people.

He says, "I think white people are allowed to say 'bling'. They are allowed to say old-school black slang, like 'hottie' and 'homie'.

"Actually, I do not think that (white people) are allowed to use slang until it is at least a year old. If you say a slang word too early, it's like you're trying to be black. So as long as the slang is a little played out, you're all good."

http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xml...n slang use


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Niggah Pleeeeeeease!


----------



## MyK (Sep 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Niggah Pleeeeeeease!



did you see this??


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

Word


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Hip-hop star KANYE WEST is advising his white counterparts that they can only use certain slang terms when they're out of style for black people.
> 
> The JESUS WALKS rapper - who recently charged that US President GEORGE W BUSH "doesn't care" about African Americans - believes that certain slang words should only be able to cross racial barriers when they're no longer in style for black people.
> 
> ...



A lot of overgeneralizations, here.  With the pop culture of hip-hop, TV, movies, music, and communities and schools often intermixing, and coming into contact with one another, many words and terms and slangs started by one particular ethnic group will be used by others.

Who does Kanye West think he is: a culture czar?  

Out of touch.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Hip-hop star KANYE WEST is advising his white counterparts that they can only use certain slang terms when they're out of style for black people


 -  

Fucking Racist


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 20, 2005)

Dude's gotta chill.  

(That's honky for he really needs to calm down).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

Why he be trippin'?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

He is such a stupid mofo!! he's lucky not to come over here! I'll show him some slang!!!!!!!
He's Jay-Z's slave so he needs to shut the fuck up with his bullshit and he should not akt like he's anything at all, because he sucks ass.
Here for any one to use a new avatar!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

In general I think stars need to shut there mouths about 85% of the time they feel like talking.

I don't think his statement is racist, just ignorant or unnecessary.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't think his statement is racist.


Yes it is


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

How is it racist?  He is simply saying that honkeys are trying to be black if they use a term too early.  He is not saying that they are inferior in any way, just that they sound like they are trying to be balck.  Remember when that ho Madonna moved to England and adopted an English accent, was it racist to say she was trying to be British?  Or culturist or whatever the hell the british would be considered.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Hip-hop star KANYE WEST is advising his white counterparts that they can only use certain slang terms when they're out of style for black people.
> 
> The JESUS WALKS rapper - who recently charged that US President GEORGE W BUSH "doesn't care" about African Americans - believes that certain slang words should only be able to cross racial barriers when they're no longer in style for black people.
> 
> ...


He may have a point.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How is it racist? He is simply saying that honkeys are trying to be black if they use a term too early. He is not saying that they are inferior in any way, just that they sound like they are trying to be balck. Remember when that ho Madonna moved to England and adopted an English accent, was it racist to say she was trying to be British? Or culturist or whatever the hell the british would be considered.


 
I don't think it is racist either but had a white guy said something similar, he would be stoned as a racist.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

KANYE WEST needs to lay off the crack pipe.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Hip-hop star KANYE WEST is advising his white counterparts that they can only use certain slang terms when they're out of style for black people


_*FUCK HIM!!*_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How is it racist?  He is simply saying that honkeys are trying to be black if they use a term too early.  He is not saying that they are inferior in any way, just that they sound like they are trying to be balck.



So it's not racist to say that black people who talk exactly like the average white male are trying to act white?


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 20, 2005)

fuck'em.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2005)

This guy is ignorant. I can't wait to hear what he says next.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This guy is ignorant. I can't wait to hear what he says next.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> So it's not racist to say that black people who talk exactly like the average white male are trying to act white?




No, I say that shit all the time about Wayne Brady.

Pepper, I agree with you 100%, unfortunate but true.


----------



## Fujiama (Sep 20, 2005)

That's the dumbest shit I've ever heard. Too much crack, definitely.

@Pepper
That's right, he would. But that's never gonna change. So we gotta get used to it.


----------



## topolo (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanye be a homo


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, I say that shit all the time about Wayne Brady.
> 
> Pepper, I agree with you 100%, unfortunate but true.


So if you agree with him then you would also understand why a white man would also say it's racist to say that, no matter how people are gonna react.
They attack us so we shoot back.  
Now I'm not saying that I will yell at some one for using some kind of word that may or may not be the "right" word to use because of there skin color, class or whatever, but if they start shit, I will damn sure end it.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 20, 2005)

Man this gay yo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> So if you agree with him then you would also understand why a white man would also say it's racist to say that, no matter how people are gonna react.
> They attack us so we shoot back.
> Now I'm not saying that I will yell at some one for using some kind of word that may or may not be the "right" word to use because of there skin color, class or whatever, but if they start shit, I will damn sure end it.




Peep this holmes...

*In white voice* 

I don't allow other people's ignorance as an excuse to be ignorant myself.

*Back in ebonics approved tone*

Cracka


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

No but by not letting them know what they are doing wrong they will not be able to correct it, and then I will have to kill them so I'll try this first( I don't want the coppers at my door again) (say that in ebonics approved tone)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't want da popo at de do.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> So if you agree with him then you would also understand why a white man would also say it's racist to say that, no matter how people are gonna react.
> They attack us so we shoot back.
> Now I'm not saying that I will yell at some one for using some kind of word that may or may not be the "right" word to use because of there skin color, class or whatever, but if they start shit, I will damn sure end it.


Your a cracker.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Don't want da popo at de do.


 Yo, check it...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your a cracker.


Cracka' ass cracka -


----------



## MyK (Sep 20, 2005)

what pisses me off about his statement, is that it makes the assumption that the english language is a black language!!!!! and that white people need to wait to speak there own language!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yo, check it...



LOL!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 20, 2005)

Fuck that. How are you going to call someone rasist and then say white people can't say certain words. I have one thing to say to that...nigger.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2005)

Remember boys and girls: it's only racist if you're white.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2005)

I think Kanye West is the bees-knees.

 Slang can not be tracked down to who started it so how can it be restricted to a certain race?

 Like right now every rap song you hear they talk about the candy paint on their whip.  They overuse terms to the extent they end up in our general language eventually, but the thing is none of the words are new.  Candy paint likely derived from a candy apple red paint job.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

Bitches may or may not have originated from the trailer park or vet school.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2005)

Aw heres one, playa (player).  Became popular in much of the rap jargon, but that word is ancient.  Hell it's even in an old Fleetwood Mac song so who's gankin' whose style?

 Kanye West is acting like rappers are inventing a new language or something when most of what they're doing is using a certain expression so repetitively that it can't help but get absorbed into our everyday lingo.  If they don't want anyone else using "their slang" then don't use it in every damn song for weeks on end be original and come up with a more descriptive metaphor or analogy.  Would Stephen King be able to sell books if he used the same metaphors, analogies and similes in all of his books?   So Kanye should be glad the rap customer base accepts being bombarded with the same lame shit for over a year, right about when it gets "played out".


 Wait that explains why he doesn't want "white folks" using the words too soon then that means he and his cronies have to think up new catchy slangs to describe their treasures like their whips, kicks and dookie rope chains and that requires more thought and creativity.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

I think it's funny that a guy who shops at the gap gives any advice to anyone on what is or isn't "played out".


----------

